# Student needing car insurance advice



## internationalroy (Jul 26, 2011)

I am starting studies next year in Boston, MA. My father will be helping me to buy a car and I would like to know if it would be advisable to register the car on his name or mine, and how it would influence the insurance premium in each case. I am from South Africa and he will still be living there while I study in the US.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

internationalroy said:


> I am starting studies next year in Boston, MA. My father will be helping me to buy a car and I would like to know if it would be advisable to register the car on his name or mine, and how it would influence the insurance premium in each case. I am from South Africa and he will still be living there while I study in the US.


Here is the link to MA DMV. It will give you all pertinent information about drivers licence and vehicle registration. Father will not be part of the equation as he cannot register a vehicle thus insure it in the US. Contact your student mentor or International at your school for information on insurance companies. Search option at the forum may bring some answers as well.
Resident - Mass.Gov


----------



## Ricey73 (Apr 17, 2011)

Have you ever lived in Boston before? I live here and hardly anyone I know who lives in town owns a car, especially if they're students. It's a pretty small city and real easy to get around on foot or by bus/train. There is NO parking here and this city has some of the worst drivers I have ever seen. Also. Insurance costs can be ridiculous. If you're planning on living in town, do yourself a favor, forget the car. Put that money towards beer and books instead (also both a rip off).


----------

